# Where to sail in central Virginia?



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

So here I am in Richmond, VA (actually a few miles west, in far western Henrico County), and I'm doing a little Googling for places to sail a small boat (say, a 15 to 19-foot open daysailer/trailer sailer). I find Swift Creek Reservoir in Chesterfield County, Lake Anna (which seems to be infested with PWC and other powerboats), and that seems to be about it.

I've spent a bunch of time searching here (like a couple hours, when I really should be working) and haven't come up with too many options. 

So:

1. Anybody know of any other options for sailing a smallish boat, such as I describe, in the general central VA/Richmond vicinity? 

AND

2. Ultimately I'll get to the Bay (Chesapeake) or at least part of it (e.g., Mobjack Bay) - where would be a decent place to put in that's not too terribly far from where I am (western Henrico County)? Again, presume a smallish boat. 

Thanks!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Try Westmoorland State Park on the Potomac. Very nice, nice beach, cabins for over-night if you want them, and a ramp. Not crowded. I used to sail my Hobie cat there.


----------



## jcalvinmarks (Mar 17, 2010)

You're not too awful far from Kerr/Bugg's Island Lake in Southern VA, which is where I sail; it's about 120 miles by Google Maps' reckoning. Of course, by the time you go all that way, you might as well skip the lakes and head straight for the Bay. 

Nice wind, calm waters, and relatively few other boaters, though, if you're interested in Kerr.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Smith Mountain Lake?


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> Smith Mountain Lake?


Over 3 hours from my house, so not really a viable option. Chesapeake Bay is half that distance; tidal James and York river under an hour.

Just trying to catalog all the options...

Thanks!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

It takes me over 2 hours to get to my boat on the bay. If the bay is only 1.5 hours away, I'd go there. 

Another option would be Lake Anna south of fredericksburg.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would have suggested Lake Anna, but the OP has it in the OP... and it is PWC infested...pretty good fishing there though...


zz4gta said:


> It takes me over 2 hours to get to my boat on the bay. If the bay is only 1.5 hours away, I'd go there.
> 
> Another option would be Lake Anna south of fredericksburg.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, I have considered Lake Anna, because it's a really big lake and only about an hour away. 

Unfortunately, I have been told by others who have been on it with their small sailboats that it is overrun with PWCs and powerboaters pulling kids on wakeboards and such. Very crowded, noisy and people crossing your bow and zooming by all the time. 

I still think I might go check it out at least once, to see for myself - I mean, it's a very big lake, so I'm wondering how bad could it really be? 

But yeah, ultimately, the Bay is my goal, so maybe I should just start looking for the nearest, best access points.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

anna on the weekends is horrible for sailors..
You can be at many places (public and private) on the northern neck Potomac or Rappahannock or even the bay, in a shade over 1.5 hours...

Enjoy


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

As bad as you've been told, the reality is probably worse... It was bad when I was living in VA six years ago...and had been getting worse... so I can't imagine how bad it is now.


ilikerust said:


> Yes, I have considered Lake Anna, because it's a really big lake and only about an hour away.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have been told by others who have been on it with their small sailboats that it is overrun with PWCs and powerboaters pulling kids on wakeboards and such. Very crowded, noisy and people crossing your bow and zooming by all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah. 

Well thanks very much for the intel, then!

(scratching Lake Anna off the list)...


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

*Deltaville*

Deltaville is where you'll find all the Richmond Sailing crowd. You can probably launch at Ruarks and sail in Fishing Bay/Piankatank River. Second place to check out would be Deltaville Marina which requires negotiating Jackson Creek entrace to get to the mouth of the Piankatank and, then you'd have to sail around Stove point to get into protected Fishing Bay.

You might want to contact the Folks at Fishing Bay Yacht Club to see what they recommend, though they have facilites for their membership, they can probably point you to a place to launch a small sailboat.

HTH, and Fair Winds!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> I would have suggested Lake Anna, but the OP has it in the OP... and it is PWC infested...pretty good fishing there though...


Very true, weekend sailing during the summer would really suck. Although during the colder months, you'd have the lake to yourself.

edit: Fishing Bay Yacht Club is a good group.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

midlifesailor said:


> Deltaville is where you'll find all the Richmond Sailing crowd. You can probably launch at Ruarks and sail in Fishing Bay/Piankatank River. Second place to check out would be Deltaville Marina which requires negotiating Jackson Creek entrace to get to the mouth of the Piankatank and, then you'd have to sail around Stove point to get into protected Fishing Bay.
> 
> You might want to contact the Folks at Fishing Bay Yacht Club to see what they recommend, though they have facilites for their membership, they can probably point you to a place to launch a small sailboat.
> 
> HTH, and Fair Winds!


Thanks - I did a little Googling yesterday and found some small ramps in the middle neck on the Rapahannock. I know of Fishnig Bay Yacht Club - our neighbors keep a 36-foot sailboat there.

I'm wondering what sailing is like on the Rappahannock, like around Urbanna?

I'm thinking that ultimately, I'll just have to head out there and give it a go, and try out several locations until I find one I like.

Thanks to all the replies - very helpful.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I never made it to Urbanna by boat, but have visited Carter Creek and the Corrotoman on the other side of the river. Urbanna would be another pretty cool place to sail a small boat.

Edited to add that if you plan to try a few places I'd save Fishing Bay for last. Urbanna and the Rappahannock could be pretty cool, but I can't really imagine a more pleast place to sail a small boat than Fishing Bay.

Edited a second time to add that I've hard from folks comming from Richmond that the area around West Point, VA is a major speed trap.


----------

